# Requesting everyone's help



## isenblatter (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm a finalist for America's Most Wanted All Star Award, voting continues for the next 8 weeks, I need your help in obtaining the most votes over the next 8 weeks, please vote every day.
Also if possible pass it around.

http://www.amw.com/allstar/2009/nominee_detail.cfm?id=6345

Thanks for your time and support,

Gabe


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Holy COW!! You're a real hero! I read the bio they typed up for you and I have to say, "Thank you for your service." It's good to know there are people to depend on when we get into big trouble.

-Dave


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

You got my vote. Dave being a moderator is always in big trouble.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

voted 

and thanks for being one of the many who puts their life on the line so the rest of us won't lose ours.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

voted. Good luck bud!


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

Voted. Good luck! and thank you.


----------



## Valthenya (Feb 11, 2009)

voted ... good luck and thanx for being someones hero


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

Wow. 
Good luck.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I voted for ya.
Good luck


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

i voted for you. i remember that incident as i don't live far from munster


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Voted, Gabe. Good Luck.


----------



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

I voted and we need more people such as you in this world.
wilma


----------

